# durtyjersey



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey. 
Just signed up for this forum since I'm literally going crazy without any snow during the summer but I make the most of it. 
Been riding for 4 years. Mostly park (because of the ice coast) and I usually ride at mountain creek (i know.)

Forum looks legit so expect to see me around


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

hey im gonna get a season pass for the first time, and my main candidates are mountain creek or camelback. which would you choose?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

Mountain Creek no doubt. If you live in Staten Island then mountain creek is closer then camelback. I'm pretty sure. 

Camelback has better trails IMO, but Mt Creek has a much better park, and this year, it's only going to get better. 
Instead of buying a season pass straight up, go to each mountain and see which one you like better.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

kang. said:


> Mountain Creek no doubt. If you live in Staten Island then mountain creek is closer then camelback. I'm pretty sure.
> 
> Camelback has better trails IMO, but Mt Creek has a much better park, and this year, it's only going to get better.
> Instead of buying a season pass straight up, go to each mountain and see which one you like better.


well ive always gone to camelback, but never been to creek (mainly because people tell me it sucks). from staten island, theyre both just as far. mapquest says that creek is exactly 10 minutes closer to my house.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> well ive always gone to camelback, but never been to creek (mainly because people tell me it sucks). from staten island, theyre both just as far. mapquest says that creek is exactly 10 minutes closer to my house.


how can people say mt creek is worse then camelback? at least mt creek doesnt close when its "too cold" or because its raining a little bit haha. dont listen to them

welcom to the boards man. i love mt creek to death. like it better than killington and hunter for sure. i too am suffering from snow withdrawal. hopefulyl mt snow will open up anotehr ribbon with some rails and boxes in october like they did last season(and it was free and lift served). it was prettyfun


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Well Hi. lol.

never been anywhere near jersey, unfortunately. so yea.. lol.
welcome


----------

